# [solved]Bluetooth: Can't open RFCOMM control socket

## doctor_evilz

Salve ragazzi, ho comprato una pendrive usb per collegarci il mio nokia6630. Ho seguito le istruzioni qui riportate http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/bluetooth-guide.xml ma quando vado a far partire il bluetooth con /etc/init.d/bluetooth start ho il seguente problema:

evilzpc ~ # /etc/init.d/bluetooth start

 * Starting Bluetooth ...

 *     Starting hcid ...                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 *     Starting sdpd ...                                                                                                  [ !! ]

 *     Starting rfcomm ...

Can't open RFCOMM control socket: Protocol not supported   

come posso risolvere?Last edited by doctor_evilz on Fri Dec 08, 2006 1:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Luc484

Hai selezionato "RFCOMM protocol support"?

----------

## doctor_evilz

ho risolto con una selezione modulare invece che built in dal kernel  :Smile: 

grazie

----------

